# 34 week scan



## sugarfreerach (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm absolutely gutted as today I was scanned and it showed baby is now 6 1/2 pounds.  She says his body is fine, its just his tummy thats big.  Means they'll induce me in 3 weeks if nothing happens before then.  I'm so angry that my diabetes has affected him even though my hba1c has been 6.5 or lower through the whole pregnancy and 3 months before. 

No-ones worried apart from me, obstetrician said its normal for diabetic pregnancy even when sugars are well controlled. I was sure that he'd be fine if I was really tight with my sugars.  

Just an upset rant really, I hate how my condition affects him already poor thing.


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2011)

Rach sorry to see your upset from the scan take solace in the fact you will have your bouncing little boy with you in under a month,dont think of it as a bad thing, think of it as he cant wait to get out and meet his wonderful mummy(even if its slightly early).xx

You have made every effort to give this baby all he needs throughout your pregnancy and have controlled your diabetes really well so well done on that score.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## rachelha (Aug 10, 2011)

Rachel, my hba1c was around 6.5 throughout my pregnancy and Nathan was born at 38.5 weeks weighing 9lb 11oz.  He was perfectly healthy at birth, he was only taken away from us for quick checks and then did not leave my side again.  

A number of my friends had smaller babies and where really concerned about whether they were gaining enough weight etc. but that was never an issue for us.  Nathan was on the 95th percentile at birth, but now he is almost walking and crawls around like a little demon he is losing the baby fat.  I love his gorgeous budda belly.

Maybe we would both have had larger babies diabetic or not.  

Well done on keeping your hba1c so good.  Not long to go one before you meet him, v exciting.


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 11, 2011)

Aww Rach, thinking about you hun. I've got my 34 week scan on Tues, feeling a bit anxious. Just keep focusing on having your little boy in your arms safe and sound in 3 weeks time. I can't wait for that, I know that feeling of 'my stupid body' affecting my baby already, it is a horrible horrible feeling.

xx


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, I do feel excited to meet him now, and hubby talked me down last night. 

Mrs CLH enjoy your scan but don't let them lie you down completely, I nearly fainted due to the heavy uterus on an atery!


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Rach!!


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 11, 2011)

By the way Rach, out of interest, when was your previous growth scan and what did they day baby weighed then?


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 11, 2011)

He was normal for dates at the last scan. That was 28 weeks. Spoke to my diabetes nurse who was cross as I was blaming myself. She said there was nothing I could've done at the end of th day I'm diabetic and my bloods have been perfect throughout. 

Urine and bp is all fine though which is good. Just wish I'd been warned that even with tight control he ma still be big. I thought big babies were due to bad control


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 11, 2011)

They said he was 2 1/2 pounds at28 week scan.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 11, 2011)

sugarfreerach said:


> He was normal for dates at the last scan. That was 28 weeks. Spoke to my diabetes nurse who was cross as I was blaming myself. She said there was nothing I could've done at the end of th day I'm diabetic and my bloods have been perfect throughout.
> 
> Urine and bp is all fine though which is good. Just wish I'd been warned that even with tight control he ma still be big. I thought big babies were due to bad control



Definitely not always bad control - my son was 10lb 11oz, born at 38+2. My diabetes consultant did raise a question about whether it was related to lantus, but purely hypothetical. She'd seen a few mums with good control and big babies recently. 

I think C measured 7lb 3oz at my 32w growth scan, altho of course, growth scans are notoriously inaccruate. Try not to panic - I know it's easier said than done!


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine was 3lb 2oz at 30 weeks so looks like we were similar at that point. Got my scan tomorrow, slightly anxious but glad you posted Rach, feel a bit more prepared now! How are u feeling now?


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't be anxious (ha ha how easy!), we've done all we can do with our sugars. 

 I'm feeling better now, just went to see midwife- had to ask for an appointment as I wasn't due to see another professional for 3 weeks (when i'll be 37 1/2 weeks) and I thought that was a bit dangerous considering it being a high risk preg. She told me to stop worrying (like everyone else) but it's difficult when I love this baby so much already.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 15, 2011)

Enjoy your scan, baby won't fit on screen now, I had no idea what bit I was looking at as they have to do it in stages (well my sonographer did anyway)


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 17, 2011)

Scan went well, baby is 5lb 2, so its still looking like they're going to let me go to my due date as long as everything carries on as it has been doing. I guess I've been lucky. Keep us posted how you get on over the next couple of weeks Rach and take care. xx


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 17, 2011)

That's really great! I really hope things carry on this well you get a natural birth x


----------



## Steff (Aug 17, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Scan went well, baby is 5lb 2, so its still looking like they're going to let me go to my due date as long as everything carries on as it has been doing. I guess I've been lucky. Keep us posted how you get on over the next couple of weeks Rach and take care. xx



Pleased the scan went well Mrs x


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks ladies


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 17, 2011)

If your control was good I would assume that the diabetes has had no negative effect on the baby..............all babies come in different shapes and sizes I suppose...........

Good luck when the big day arrives..........


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 17, 2011)

Did you read my original post novorapid? Even though my hba1c has been 6 all the way through pregnancy and before, my baby's abdomen is big.


----------



## newbs (Aug 18, 2011)

My youngest daughter's abdomen showed as quite large on the growth scans and when she was born (at 38 weeks) she weighed 8lb 3oz but was short and very chubby.  The extra fat may well have been because I am diabetic but my HbA1c was around the 6% mark or below the whole way through the pregnancy so who knows.  My first daughter weighed exactly the same but was long and thinner.  You can only do your best, which you have done, I am sure your little baby will be just fine, whatever shape and size he/she turns out to be.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks newbs x


----------

